# Bearded dragons with mites



## DeanMK (May 15, 2007)

Hi ive noticed that my beardy has mites, there mainly around the eyes, i just need some advice on how to get rid of them. Ive got a common boa and normaly use mites off on her, will it work for the beardys?? There not housed anywhere near each other so im confident there not boa mites, there appear to look different in colour aswell, a white strip on there back, compared to the boas plain black 1s.

Cheers Dean


----------



## DeanMK (May 15, 2007)

Any1????


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

I thought beardies only got the little red mites not sure about black ones with a white stripe try a google search


----------



## joannes (Jan 9, 2007)

External ParasitesMites are blood sucking organisms that may be black, bright red or orange, or old dried blood in color. They can be found roaming the body, or tucked under edges of scales around the eyes, ears, or tympanic membranes. Mites are a common external parasite, and in most cases are microscopically small. Mites can be difficult to treat, since they can live in your reptile’s environment for long periods of time. If your reptile has external parasites, you will need to treat both your reptile, and it’s environment. Most "miracle treatments" sold in pet stores are generally ineffective. The best way to treat your reptile is with warm soap and water soaks. The animal’s environment must be thoroughly cleaned and sterilized. To sterilize the cage, remove and change substrate, bake any wood items in the oven, boil rocks, and bleach enclosure and any food and water bowls.

Found this online, hope this helps. I will say that I havn't had a mite problem so I don't know if the above techniques work but it makes sense to me. If in doubt a trip to a reptile vet cd be in order for a more specific treatment.

Good Luck!!

Jo xx


----------



## herpvet (Jun 14, 2007)

Ivermectin is safe to use in beardies, kills all known mites / lice. You can get an over-the-counter the spot-on ivermectin for small mammals in pet shops that might be absorbed accross his scales, or he needs a trip to the vet for an injection. I would be more concerned about why he has got mites, are you sure he's healthy???
emily the vet


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

things with permethrin in will also do the job...

herpvet: injection? with what? and mites affect healthy reps as well not just ill ones...they may get ill whilst having mites though...


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

mite off for snakes can be used just check that the only active ingriedient is sodium larael sulfate. please no not inject ivectomin at vets even the makers of this stuff says that it should not be injected into reptiles


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Frontline spot on for Cats is the best treatment for me by far!
Smear all over the beardie, dont wash it off and repeat 2 weeks after.

You'll need thoroughly clean the cage once every 2 days through the treatment period and treat the entire room with some sort of flea killer spray, as mites can leave the host and travel further than you think : victory:


----------



## madmarty (Jan 22, 2010)

*ive had the same trouble found this*

hi ive just got my 3 year old beardies and found one of him my local shop told me hes picked it up from the owner before me who had snakes 
try this link hope it helps let us know how you get on all the best martin
UK Bearded Dragons Health Page


----------

